# Please do not rate maaliktheprisonguard's posts dumb &/or autistic, thank you.



## BILLY MAYS (Jul 27, 2019)

maaliktheprisonguard said:


> Allow me to explain stonetoss. The point of a stonetoss comic is in fact to make delusional people angry. As in what basically it does is that it will state a hard provable fact and people who are well aware of how much of a reality it is, won’t get offended because they know it is a hard reality. But people who accept lies as truth will sperg over these *hard facts, *proceeding to make asses of themselves trying to bend reality. Let me give you an example:
> 
> View attachment 861710
> 
> ...










@maaliktheprisonguard is a sensitive soul and dumb ratings reminds him of the time he was bullied by girls in his school, so please stop rating him dumb.


----------



## Tahoma (Jul 27, 2019)

oh dear


----------



## Orth (Jul 27, 2019)

I can call @maaliktheprisonguard a pussy though, right?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 27, 2019)

Damn, now I really wanna know what the mention was

Also Stonetoss thread continues to deliver, great work @Pointless Pedant


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Jul 27, 2019)

I sure hope nobody goes through his post history and rates all of them dumb or something.


----------



## Samoyed (Jul 27, 2019)

"i'm here to own the libs with my _hardcore facts _on the homos. i care about ratings"
- @maaliktheprisonguard


----------



## Arctic Fox (Jul 27, 2019)

Lmao. Actually caring about meaningless online ratings. They're just an easy way to agree/disagree/whatever.
They're fucking pointless, dude.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 27, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Damn, now I really wanna know what the mention was
> 
> Also Stonetoss thread continues to deliver, great work @Pointless Pedant


Libtard.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jul 27, 2019)

Do most people not turn off the 'rating' notifications? @maaliktheprisonguard do you go back and masturbate to ratings?


----------



## ScamL Likely (Jul 28, 2019)

Immortal Technique said:


> Do most people not turn off the 'rating' notifications? @maaliktheprisonguard do you go back and masturbate to ratings?


That'd ruin the fun of the system. The key is just to not sperg out about them.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Jul 28, 2019)

Immortal Technique said:


> Do most people not turn off the 'rating' notifications? @maaliktheprisonguard do you go back and masturbate to ratings?



How else am I supposed to validate my pathetic existence?


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 28, 2019)

Maalik is also a self described "power top", so if there are any Bottoms out there don't be shy to hit him up!


----------



## Aquinas (Jul 28, 2019)

@maaliktheprisonguard I'll be is power bottom


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jul 28, 2019)

@maaliktheprisonguard sounds like exactly the sort of person @Ashy the Angel would fuck in the ass.


----------



## Aquinas (Jul 28, 2019)

Maalik used to be in our discord. he talked about how he would post Naruto songs in the jerry peet thread because its Trolling (???) peet


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jul 28, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> @maaliktheprisonguard sounds like exactly the sort of person @Ashy the Angel would fuck in the ass.


Ass raping is a reward, nostril raping is punishment.


----------



## Vampirella (Jul 28, 2019)

Now where have I seen this before...


----------



## Count K. Rumulon (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm starting to think he might become a lolcow in the future at some point...


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 28, 2019)

Nekromantik2 said:


> Now where have I seen this before...



Didn't Colonel J have a thread like this too before?


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Jul 28, 2019)

He spent some time in chat the other day demanding to know how we'd react if the checkout girl in his local store accused him of rape. He seems very worried about being #metooed for someone who doesn't rape random checkout girls.


----------



## Maltninja (Jul 28, 2019)

I think it takes a lot of nerve for a man as short as Maalik to battle the  hostility he encounters here on a daily basis.

He really is so very short.


----------



## Vampirella (Jul 28, 2019)

GarthMarenghisDankplace said:


> He spent some time in chat the otherday day demanding to know how we'd react if the checkout girl in his local store accused him of rape. He seems very worried about being #metooed for someone who doesn't rape random checkout girls.


I want to know what he's doing to check out girls that would warrant this kind of worry.


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 28, 2019)

Nekromantik2 said:


> I want to know what he's doing to check out girls that would warrant this kind of worry.


A man of Maalik's size might easily be mistaken for a child, perhaps these "Checkout girls" are predators and Maalik is just trying to defend himself?


----------

